# Whitetail Toad-in-the-Hole



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

A neighbor of mine, down here is the Lone Star State, has a deer lease and had quite the successful fall of shooting deer over a feeder. 

Well - his freezer went out this morning and next thing I know, I have quite the supply of whitetail. I was planning on making Toad-in-the-Hole with some store bought sausage, but thanks to my neighbor, I was able to use some whitetail Italian flavored sausage.

INGREDIENTS
1 1/2 cup of flour
1 teaspoon salt
Pinch of black pepper
3 eggs, beaten
1 1/2 cup milk
2 Tbsp melted butter
1 Tbsp vegetable oil
1 lb of sausage links (in casings)

In a large bowl, mix flour, salt, pepper, eggs, milk, and melted butter together and whisk until smooth. Cover and let stand 30 minutes.










Coat the bottom and sides of an 9x9 casserole dish with vegetable oil. Place a rack in the bottom third of the oven. Put the empty dish on the rack. Preheat the oven with the dish in it to 425°F.

While the oven is coming to temperature, heat a tablespoon of vegetable oil in a skillet on medium high. Add the sausages and brown them on at least a couple sides.










When the sausages have browned, and the dish in the oven hot, pull the oven rack out a bit, put the sausages in the casserole dish, and pour the batter over the sausages.










Bake for about 30 minutes or until the batter is risen and golden. Serve with spicy mustard.


----------

